# South Lakes Safari Zoo



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've never heard anything particularly good about this place and I know I'm not the only one on here who was against it, especially after the tiger attack in 2013, but this made tough reading.

Shock report reveals deaths of animals at Cumbrian zoo


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

I have seen several posts (mostly on FB) about this establishment - none of which have been positive.

I have never visited this 'attraction' so my comments are based solely on these press articles and FB posts but what I can't understand is why in 2017 and in the United Kingdom no less, such suffering was allowed to continue for so long. 

Giving them the benefit of the doubt you could argue that the public, the local council and the zoological governing authorities were unaware of the true extent of the problem but surely the keepers and veterinarian staff have a duty to highlight any repeated issues, unethical practices and / or welfare issues?


----------



## Hog (Feb 11, 2014)

Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> I have seen several posts (mostly on FB) about this establishment - none of which have been positive.
> 
> I have never visited this 'attraction' so my comments are based solely on these press articles and FB posts but what I can't understand is why in 2017 and in the United Kingdom no less, such suffering was allowed to continue for so long.
> 
> Giving them the benefit of the doubt you could argue that the public, the local council and the zoological governing authorities were unaware of the true extent of the problem but surely the keepers and veterinarian staff have a duty to highlight any repeated issues, unethical practices and / or welfare issues?


We visited with our children our children a few years ago.
Looked OK at first sight.

The article posted makes for shocking and appalling reading.
So very sad. 
To cull lion cubs and baboons due to no space, heartbreaking.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

Unfortunately the 'management' of surplus animals is far more common than these establishments would have you believe. 



Hog said:


> We visited with our children our children a few years ago.
> Looked OK at first sight.
> 
> The article posted makes for shocking and appalling reading.
> ...


----------



## FishForLife2001 (Sep 23, 2014)

What sounds like poor husbandry in some cases is very sad and definitely reprehensible. However, the issue over population control seems strange considering how few animals were killed compared to other events which don't get recognition.

Sent from my 9001X using Tapatalk


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lost their licence, which can only be good if everything is true!

South Lakes Safari Zoo loses licence after almost 500 animal deaths


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Is it ? What will happen to the animals now ?


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Crazy world we live in... 
Herd nothing but bad news about this place.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

On the surface the fact they have lost their liscence may look like the best thing but as Colin asked, what will happen to the animals now? Yes some will be rehomed at other zoological collections but not all. 

Personally, I would have rathered that a team be appointed (by BIAZA) to oversee the day to day running of the zoo and for them to continue trading.


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Awful reading. I nearly visited this place. A sad loss of animals especially the endangered species.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

colinm said:


> Is it ? What will happen to the animals now ?


Hopefully they'll be rehomed, but what solution do you think they can come up with?

Leaving the animals there with them is not the answer!


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

colinm said:


> Is it ? What will happen to the animals now ?


That's a worry.
Given that quite a few species they own are schedule 1 DWAA then without a zoo licence they will need a DWAL. Otherwise the animals are held illegally. 
Hopefully zoos from the UK and abroad can rehome their collection.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Most will be euthanased. The rarer and more unusual will go to other zoos but the bog standard won't. Not really a good end is it.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

colinm said:


> Most will be euthanased. The rarer and more unusual will go to other zoos but the bog standard won't. Not really a good end is it.


Sadly, this is likely to be the case.


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

All in all this is a really heartbreaking situation - for the animals to cling to life under the stewardship of the current owner only to be euthanased is absolutely terrible.

Serious question, does this neglect and mis-management say more about the owner or the governing body that 'allowed' this to happen for if reports are to be believed, so long?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

colinm said:


> Most will be euthanased. The rarer and more unusual will go to other zoos but the bog standard won't. Not really a good end is it.


But not a good life either. It may sound harsh, but in some cases no life is better than a neglected one :sad:



Central Scotland Reptiles said:


> All in all this is a really heartbreaking situation - for the animals to cling to life under the stewardship of the current owner only to be euthanased is absolutely terrible.
> 
> Serious question, does this neglect and mis-management say more about the owner or the governing body that 'allowed' this to happen for if reports are to be believed, so long?


It says a lot about both.

Zoo licences are not easy to get, but once you've got it, you've got it for 7 years. Neglect and mis-management can do a lot of harm in 7 years. If the correct inspections were carried out after the Zoo Licence was granted, either the zoo did a lot of covering up when the inspector was there or they forgot to bring their guide dog along!! So imao it needs to be looked at, better to make it cheaper, but have it renewed more regularly than 7 years.


----------

